# Color problems Oberon



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does someone actually have a blue blue Roof of Heaven? I'm probably selling mine now with a Paperwhite. I was dissapointed with the color the whole time, but what I noticed now is that it is actually not even even-coloured!














































Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

The color are most like the 2. Photo. The first picture is a comparison and what I hoped for..

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a handmade, natural product, you can't really expect it to exactly match the computer screen. And, in fact, all screens are going to show it slightly different.  I think it's also pretty typical to see color variations . . . again, because it's a handmade, natural product.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know, but I got it and was dissapointed over the color. Its in between green and blue. I love my other oberons though!! My forest green is gorgeous, a dark beautiful green. Not really conplaining this late about the color, just didn't see the difference before now. But the color is uneven and makes me wonder what to sell it for?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

How long have you had the cover? 

The coloring may not have been uneven when you bought it, but is now uneven from use and oil from your hands.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter9 said:


> Does someone actually have a *blue blue* Roof of Heaven?


No, I haven't. My Nook classic "blue" Roof of Heaven is also blue-green. My K3 blue celtic swirls, on the other hand, was more like blue-grey. I agree that on the website, it looks blue. It could be that the more recent dyed leather that they have on stock is "bluer" than ever. The unevenness is normal. I believe the older an oberon is, the nicer it looks.

Off topic, I also preferred the older leather material they had - firmer and thinner (some smooth, some pebbled). I didn't like the batch they had which looked spongy/puffy and thick.

I am not sure nowadays what they use. I do see they brought back the pebbled look (special edition, recently in taupe and wine). Those are cool, but I didn't order one.

I am still looking for an older Oberon for my graphite DX. Let me know if you come across one.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will

Good to hear that it's normal the color difference. The color in itself is purely preference of course. If I thought I ordered this color I would be stoked since I love green, but I already have forest in green. 

But I have the Voyage now and my navy hokusai wave arrived yesterday, and it is so gorgeous!! 

So I got my blue cover. I guess I Should sell this one. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

By the way the cover is a year old. To clarify I'm not complaining to Oberon Design for this, I love them and I know the color isn't always what you see on a monitor. 

I just wondered if the unevenness was normal or not, or if it would be sold as with fault. 



Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

